# Any fishermen out there?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well remember last week Helen bought me a days fishing ..

Got me a personal best 16.5 lb carp, plus 1.5 lb roach, loads of tench and bream and dace too, fantastic 1 to one tuition for Â£140 for 12 hr day !Ask me for details, near Romsey.

8)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

With a face like that , i bet the fish jumped out the water in fright.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

What is the difference between John & the Carp?

Nothing, the both have fish faces, are scaley <sp> and both are slippery creatures :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> What is the difference between John & the Carp?
> 
> Nothing, the both have fish faces, are scaley <sp> and both are slippery creatures :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


which reminds me ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Clever sods, don't you dare take the mickey out of Helen either, she was a first timer and managed to bait her own hook and catch and land her own fish !


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hmmmm...the last 'sport' where we kill animals for pleasure....

:?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Helen has got you right in the palm of her hands


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Clever sods, don't you dare take the mickey out of Helen either, she was a first timer and managed to bait her own hook and catch and land her own fish !


Excellent catch, much better than some of the old stuff that she's caught before.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Probably smells better too! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

phodge said:


> Hmmmm...the last 'sport' where we kill animals for pleasure....
> 
> :?


Hey Penny you are wildly wrong!

Today the fisherman ensures that the fish is ...

Gently handled

Laid on a soft mat whilst taken off the hook

The hooks are all barb less

The fish is kept out of the water for a minimum time

The fish is gently placed back into the water

The nets are made of softer fabrics


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> Hmmmm...the last 'sport' where we kill animals for pleasure....
> 
> :?


Most fisherman put them back...

If they don't they eat them. Lots of people eat fish for pleasure :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

TTotal said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm...the last 'sport' where we kill animals for pleasure....
> ...


Awwwwwwwwww ya big softie, even the fish must enjoy fishing these days! :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

John C said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


I bet the one on my plate tonight didn't think so, :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TTotal said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm...the last 'sport' where we kill animals for pleasure....
> ...


So the point of fishing is :?: :roll:

Hev x :-*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hev said:


> So the point of fishing is :?: :roll:
> 
> Hev x :-*


To piss off boat users. :evil: When I used to race sailing boats on the river Avon (Worcestershire) the fishermen on the left bank cast their lines to the right bank, the fishermen on the right bank cast their lines to the left bank, whilst we tried to sail down the middle.... (and they would catapult a bread/maggot mix at the boat)

So having moved south I had hoped the problem with fishermen would be no more. No the bastards fish right outside the sailing club or off a boat jetty, and cant understand the presence of boats. :? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I recall driving my motorboat on the Thames near Wallingford at 20 plus knots (well we were all pissed) straight through a similar situation, didnt half get some mad crazed blokes shouting and spitting flames! So I can understand both sides now.  
Calm down dear there is plenty of room for all the folk who want to play on the water!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

16.5 lb? Is that it? 

My personal best is a 38lb Mirror. One off the biggest fish ive seen in this country. However. The guy who owned the lake. Stocked it from French lakes. Including the British Unofficial recored CATFISH (110lb). However it isnt recognised because it isnt English. But rather born in France.

Best thing to catch though. Are Fresh water sturgeon. Get a small 10lb one on ya hook and it feels like your trying to land a Great white. feisty feckers them.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well it was for me Jamie, my last best was a 7lb chub about 40 years ago .

If you want a challenge, catch a young 30 lb shark on a hand line !


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I got this on holiday in the Maldives , hand line ,,, burt my fingers when it pulled


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh it hurts a lot Dave  What is it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Yeh it hurts a lot Dave  What is it?


Looks like a bottle of water.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Well remember last week Helen bought me a days fishing ..
> 
> Got me a personal best 16.5 lb carp, plus 1.5 lb roach, loads of tench and bream and dace too, fantastic 1 to one tuition for Â£140 for 12 hr day !Ask me for details, near Romsey.
> 
> 8)


Well I think that's a lovely photo of you, John.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh it hurts a lot Dave  What is it?
> ...


LOL :lol: good one.








[/quote]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

looks like a wrasse

I used to do alot of fishing as a teenager but it took a bit of a side line when went to university. I represented junior oxford and fished in UK trials. The best was when I fished in a big RAF match as a junior and won againts 220 blokes!! Spent olot of time helping disabled kids fishing as well. The joy it gives is immense.
Fishing I agree can seem a sport that can be frowned against but the vast majority of anglers I knew loved the river (water) and what it gave them. A fish can be caught, dis hooked and released without harm and any one doing anything else should have the RSCA involved (anglers included who disrepsect there catch)
I for one get alot of pleasure from water ways (without fishing) now but the thrill of trying to catch those fish is intrigiuing_ instinct the same of what any ancestor had?. I like to think we are more civilised now to release ALL fresh water fish.

Glad yo had a good day John

PS taking my 4 year old fishing on holiday as the cottage is on the banks of a small river, so blowing the dust of the tackle :wink: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Yeh it hurts a lot Dave  What is it?


I don't know :? ,,, i think it is the first fish i have ever landed ,,,, the other guy caught the bottle of water , gave a good fight before he landed it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

davidg said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh it hurts a lot Dave  What is it?
> ...


That's you in the blue top? You've tanned a little since I last saw you. Was it hot out there?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


If that was me in the blue top i would be anorexic :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes it was 40+ most days


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Do you really need to go fishing?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txCnRWb9 ... ed&search=


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Well I think that's a lovely photo of you, John.


Aw... thanks Lisa !


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think that's a lovely photo of you, John.
> ...


You're welcome, it's true. I bet you like it too.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My new specs (diesel frames) I spent Â£730  as the prescription is unusual and I wanted top spec lenses and coatings etc... on their first viewing.
I am still getting used to them as they have a frame that is much bolder than the wired ones I have gotten used to.
Helen chose them, I am warming to them gradually though a little unsure of the style but pleased with your response L.

Cheers

J


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> My new specs (diesel frames) I spent Â£730  as the prescription is unusual and I wanted top spec lenses and coatings etc... on their first viewing.
> I am still getting used to them as they have a frame that is much bolder than the wired ones I have gotten used to.
> Helen chose them, I am warming to them gradually though a little unsure of the style but pleased with your response L.
> 
> ...


Well there you go! They do suit you and it was money well spent!

Helen was right!

Seriously, you look great in them, and you weren't even fishing for compliments! <no pun intending>


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

After about 3 years and 7 months and 3 weeks and 3 days ... I have learnt time and time again that Helen is ALWAYS right


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


To catch fish possibly.

Having been a commercial trawlerman for 5 years and having fished since 4-5 years old, I love to catch and cook, only last Friday i was in the Solent and cought some new season black bream and mackerel. BBQ was great on Saturday.

Catching captive stocked fish in small lakes has never appealed though. Most carp are caught up to 2-3 times per week in the busy fisheries - they are not that bright.

Touch of the Eddie Jordan about those glasses John. :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Don't you mean










Eddie the Eagle  :wink: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think that's a lovely photo of you, John.
> ...


I still think you're an ugly twat!! :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey wanker, I am in Wales for the South Wales Boat Show for 4 days, they have a word for people like you here, its Arsehole (oddly enough it translates as the same in English)


----------

